# New P-chop - Audi A5/S5/Ur quattro content.



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

With the talk about an A5 Sportback and comments that the A5/S5 is the same type of car as the legendary Ur quattro, combined with rumors of a 2.5t I5 in the RS5 and inspired by the fender flares on the new RS6, I've compiled this: 








The idea of an A5/S5 Sportback has been dismissed by many Audi fans because it's been pictured as a 4-door, so in other words as an A4 Avant with A5 headlights. But I thought a bit about this, and got to thinking that it could very well be a fastback/hatch (it had a conventional boot, so I'm not sure what exactly to classify it as), which would hearken back to the Ur quattro. Combine that with the reintroduction of boxy fender flares on the new RS6, and you've got yourself a modern interpretation of an Ur quattro. 
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New P-chop - Audi A5/S5/Ur quattro content. (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
Let me know what you think! 

The ur quattros don't have a hatch, but are fast-backish. 
*I think you should be hired at Audi....*
I don't like the wheels, but that's easily fixed by tire rack!

_Modified by Sepp at 12:04 PM 12-4-2007_


_Modified by Sepp at 12:06 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New P-chop - Audi A5/S5/Ur quattro content. (Sepp)*

I was wondering whether it was a hatch or fastback-ish. I knew it was a conventional boot, but the roofline is more hatch than fastback, so I wasn't exactly sure what to call it. 
Thanks, that comment means a lot. 
As for the wheels, I agree, but that's really difficult to do because you have to find the right angle/lighting, etc. If it was an exact side view it might work, but I couldn't find one. 
Some people on TCL think I should make the back of the roof straighter like on the Ur. What do you think?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: New P-chop - Audi A5/S5/Ur quattro content. (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_I was wondering whether it was a hatch or fastback-ish. I knew it was a conventional boot, but the roofline is more hatch than fastback, so I wasn't exactly sure what to call it. 


Sounds good, I just thought I'd clairfy..

_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
Thanks, that comment means a lot. 


No problem!

_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_. As for the wheels, I agree, but that's really difficult to do because you have to find the right angle/lighting, etc. If it was an exact side view it might work, but I couldn't find one. 


Just what I thought.

_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
Some people on TCL think I should make the back of the roof straighter like on the Ur. What do you think? 

I disagree, as it wouldn't conform to the current Audi's lines..
I get plenty hints of the ur Quattro in the trapezoidal shaped "C" pillars
Right now, as per your OP, it looks slightly crouched, and ready to pounce on it's victim. A very muscular looking car. 




_Modified by Sepp at 6:24 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: New P-chop - Audi A5/S5/Ur quattro content. (Sepp)*

Thanks - the p-chop was really to see reaction of the Audi guys, especially Coupé GT and Ur quattro owners/fans, but I posted it in TCL to see reaction to it. One guy commented on how ugly it was and forgot to mention that he thought the S5 was hideous in the first place.








I'm glad you like it - it took at least 3-4 hours, and it's just my 2nd photoshop illustration; the first was of the Metroproject quattro to show what the A1 may look like.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: New P-chop - Audi A5/S5/Ur quattro content. (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Very nice chop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd change just one thing - I think it's missing a rear spoiler. The ur has it, so the S5ur designed by you should also have it. IMO it would give it a more realistic and nicer look.


----------

